# Just stop



## tinda (Jun 11, 2005)

I was listening to Coast to Coast one night and there was a guest there who went from 450+ pounds to 175 oin one year.!!

He has a web site www.JustStopEatingsoMuch.com if anyone wants to check it out.
That is the concept of the program --- Just stop eating so much. Well, gee, why didn't I think of that??

tinda:banana02:


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Thinking of that as a solution is easy. It's DOING IT that's so darn hard.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

it worked for quitting smoking ......my DH would say "just DONT smoke"......so I didnt !!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Miz Mary said:


> it worked for quitting smoking ......my DH would say "just DONT smoke"......so I didnt !!


Eating is different than smoking. You can go the rest of your life without a cigarette. If you go the rest of your life without eating....welll....you'll be really good at it for about a month....


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Tonya said:


> Eating is different than smoking. You can go the rest of your life without a cigarette. If you go the rest of your life without eating....welll....you'll be really good at it for about a month....


Um, yeah.......I meant DONT over eat ! and BOY HOWDY is it different ....I cant seem to eat right to lose weight .....it would be so much EASIER if I just could stop eating alltogether !!! 
I ordered this book today ......


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

I'm sorry, but I wouldn't be able to get past the title...kinda insults one's intelligence and it's so very much like the well intended..."you would be so much prettier if you lost weight..."

Marlene


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

For me the Title, Just stop buying Sweets, would be more appropriate. If they werent in the house I wouldnt eat them. Ok now comparing it to smoking. When we quit smoking we cant even have one cigarette or its not gonna work. We have to eat or we die. I KNOW I shouldnt eat sweets, doing that is another thing. Quitting smoking and menopause are changing the way I crave things. I NEVER had this problem before. Im trying to get strong but its so hard....Blood tests tomorrow and Im sure my triglycerides will be high.....Darn!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I bought the book......has recepies....very limited food .....if anyone wants to read it let me know......I cant do it - I need more fruits and veggies !!!!


----------



## Steely (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm not so sure about this.Anyone who loses 250 pounds in a year is going to have major loose skin issues.This is a little farfetched for me.


----------

